# Favorite chamber works?



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

It seems like orchestral music is the most talked about, but I much prefer chamber music. 

My favorites would be:

All of Feldman's chamber pieces, obviously

Ives: Violin Sonatas

Brahms: Piano Quartets, Trios and Quintet, Horn Trio, Clarinet Trio and Quintet

Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps

Berg: Lyric Suite

All of Haydn's string quartets that I've heard, which isn't many

Beethoven: Große Fuge (shocking for me to list that, eh?)

Luigi Nono's chamber works, of which I haven't heard much but want to hear more

Babbitt: Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet

Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel

Cilio: Primo Quadro "Della Conoscenza"

I'd like to hear what your favorites are! I would also appreciate suggestions based on my tastes, but I will take everything as a suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

I can't decide.

Lately some chamber music focussed CDs I have been listening to including this one with music by Uruguayan-born Ruben Seroussi










and this one featuring music by Nigerian-born Charles Uzor










But if you made me pick a top 10 then I just wouldn't be able to.

I often tend to go back to Lachenmann's _Allegro Sostenuto_ just because it's one of the best pieces of music I have ever heard.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Not necessarily a top 10 sort of list, just any chamber pieces that spring to mind that you enjoy. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

What recordings do you have for Messiaen quartet?

And for me, didn't listen to Feldman much, so excluding his works, most of the pieces you wrote + Beethoven's late quartets + Mendelssohn Octet.

Maybe Mendelssohn trios have a place but not sure.

Forgot to mention:

Shostakovich String Quartets No 8 and 15.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fredx2098 said:


> Brahms: Piano Quartets, Trios and Quintet, Horn Trio, Clarinet Trio and Quintet


Explore Brahms further. To my taste all of his chamber music is excellent, except the string quartets. Definitely try the string quintets and sextets.

Not mentioned, and in the same vein, Dvorak. Start with the American string quartet and the Dumky piano trio, but do explore beyond that.

Schubert is also not mentioned. His string quintet, late string quartets, piano quintet 'Trout', and the octet are must hears.

Shostakovich - explore all of his string quartets, piano quintet and various sonatas.

That will do for now.


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Also Dvorak's quintets and sextet.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet and Clarinet Sonatas
Dvorak - Piano Quintet, op. 81
Haydn - String Quartets, op. 20
Mozart - Oboe Quartet and Clarinet Quintet
Ravel - String Quartet
Schubert - String Quintet
Taneyev - Piano Quartet
Weber - Grand Duo Concertante for Clarinet and Piano


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The French before Messiaen are definitely worth exploring too. Try the string quartets of Debussy and Ravel (and then the rest), and the piano quartets and quintets of Faure (and then the rest). Saint-Saens is good as well.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> Not necessarily a top 10 sort of list, just any chamber pieces that spring to mind that you enjoy. Thanks for the suggestions!


Have you ever given a listen to Kenji Bunch's CD release "Boiling Point" on Delos? Here's a youtube link:






Coming up with top 10 lists is nearly impossible for me (I'm almost always enthralled by my current listening), but something tells me you may like his works....worth a listen.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A list of my favourite chamber works would be too long but going for the absolute cream I think the quartets of Beethoven and Bartok have to be there. The Carter quartets are also a very fine series. And do try Kurtag - I think you might like him. Also, Art Rock's French ideas seem good for you.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Brahms' chamber music (including the quartets) is simply my favorite body of work.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Saariaho's chamber works are absolute gems, especially the ones with electronics. My favorites are probably _Petals_ and _Cendres_.

Also the late chamber sonatas of Debussy (especially the Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp), and those of Poulenc as well (especially the Flute Sonata).

Bernstein's chamber works are underrated, methinks. They're sort of like more tuneful versions of Hindemith chamber works (which I also love).


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Although I am mainly orchestral in tastes, do like some chamber music and even a favourite String Quartet. Love most of Beethoven SQs, Cello Sonatas, Schubert Rosamunde, Brahms and Schumann Sonatas. My favourite String Quartet is the Endellion SQ.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Mendelssohn String Quartets Opp. 44 and 80 ... especially the Eroica Quartet recordings on Harmonia Mundi.

Outstanding!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a disc of Ravel/Debussy piano trios that I love dearly!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have a disc of Ravel/Debussy piano trios that I love dearly!


Have you heard their quartets? (Each wrote one.)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Have you heard their quartets? (Each wrote one.)


I haven't, I'll seek them out now!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In addition to the "standards," almost anything by Debussy, Ravel Quartet, Nielsen's quartets, Vaughan Williams' On Wenlock Edge (song cycle -- does that count?), Harbison's Piano Quartet,, Schonberg's Ode to Napoleon, Rochberg quartet No. 3 (befre he bstarted repeating himself) . . .


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Did anyone listen to Mahler's Piano Quartet? Saw it on Youtube once but never had time to listen, what do you think of it?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

derin684 said:


> Did anyone listen to Mahler's Piano Quartet? Saw it on Youtube once but never had time to listen, what do you think of it?


I have it on 2 CD's coupled with the three Brahms works. It is not in that league. At all. Interesting, but that's it for me (and mind you, Mahler is one of my favourite composers). It's also just a single movement, not a complete work.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty much all of the chamber works of Ravel, Debussy, Brahms and Bartok. 

Also:
Mozart - String Quintet k515 
Takemitsu - Toward the Sea for Flute and Guitar
Rodrigo - Siciliana for Cello and Piano


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

@Fred you might want to listen to some of Osvaldo Coluccino's chamber music. There's a great CD released on NEOS of his string quartets.......it's slow moving, gentle but with that kind of post-Feldman dissonant edge.















Okay now that I listen to it again, it's definitely more fast-paced relative to some of Feldman's works.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

shirime said:


> @Fred you might want to listen to some of Osvaldo Coluccino's chamber music. There's a great CD released on NEOS of his string quartets.......it's slow moving, gentle but with that kind of post-Feldman dissonant edge.
> 
> Okay now that I listen to it again, it's definitely more fast-paced relative to some of Feldman's works.


I was looking for those, thanks for the link! I'm a couple minutes in and I'm getting a 100% Feldman vibe. It doesn't take much to be faster paced than Feldman, but unless the mood changes drastically later on then it seems pretty spot on, but not derivative. I would say that only a few of Feldman's early works have a very slow pace, and his later pieces are more smoothly flowing like this. Do you know if the composer is actually influenced by Feldman? I'm 10 minutes in now, and I would guess that the composer is influenced by Feldman.

I wonder what's with all the religious images on that video though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

His biography doesn't mention Feldman so I'm guessing there's an influence anyway.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fredx2098 said:


> It seems like orchestral music is the most talked about, but I much prefer chamber music.
> 
> My favorites would be:
> 
> ...


Do also check out Erno Dohnanyi's Piano Quintets and Piano Quartet, Amy Beach's Piano Trio and Quintet, Frank Bridge's Piano Quintet and Trios, and Ernest Bloch's Piano Quintets


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Shostakovich Quartet 15
Bartok Quartets 4 and 5
Mozart Clarinet Quintet
Dvorak American Quartet
Ravel Quartet
Borodin Quartet 2
Messiaen Quartet


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The chamber realm is so vast:

Chausson - Concert for piano, violin and string quartet

Tchaikovsky - Piano trio, Souvenir de Florence

Vierne - Piano quintet

Brahms - Practically all his chamber music, especially the String Sextet No. 1, Piano Quartets 1 & 3, Clarinet Quintet, String quartet No. 3, Piano quintet, Piano trios 1, 2 and the one in A major, the Violin sonatas 2 & 3.

Janácek - His 2 string quartets

Shostakovich - Piano quintet, Piano trio No. 2, String quartets #s 3, 5, 8, 12, 15

Prokofiev - String quartet No. 2

Schnittke - Piano quintet, Cello sonata No. 2, String quartet No. 2

Beethoven - String quartets #s 7, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, Violin sonata No. 9, Cello sonata No. 3

Sgambati - Piano quintet No. 1

Elgar - Piano quintet

Hindemith - All his string quartets, Sonata for solo cello

Bartók - All his string quartets, Piano quintet

Bax - Piano quintet

Dvorák - Piano quintet op. 81, String quartets #s 1, 4, 11, 13

Svendsen - String octet

Glière - String octet

Nielsen - Wind quintet

Ornstein - Piano quintet

Schmitt - Piano quintet

Castillon - Piano quintet

Schönberg - Verklärte Nacht for string sextet

Cras - Piano quintet, String trio, Quintet for flute, harp and string trio

Lutoslawski - String quartet

Casella - Concerto for string quartet

Mozart - Clarinet quintet, String quartet No. 23

Martinu - Chamber music No. 1, String quartet No. 5, Nonet

Honegger - String quartet No. 2

Schubert - String quintet, the 2 Piano trios, String quartets #s 13-15, Nocturne for piano trio, Fantasy for violin and piano

Ravel - Piano trio, String quartet

Debussy - String quartet, Sonata for flute, harp and viola

Bloch - Piano quintet No. 1

Vaughan Williams - Violin sonata, String quartet No. 2

Magnard - String quartet

Taneyev - Piano quintet

Herzogenberg - Piano quartet No. 2

...

That's been a little amount of my overall favorites.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Brahms is pretty much the chamber king from what I've heard (aside from Feldman of course, or perhaps alongside). His piano quartets sound more rich than a symphony.


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> Brahms is pretty much the chamber king from what I've heard (aside from Feldman of course, or perhaps alongside). His piano quartets sound more rich than a symphony.


Most of his solo and chamber music sound like that. If you like the Piano Quartets, you will definitely like the Piano Quintet.


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I have it on 2 CD's coupled with the three Brahms works. It is not in that league. At all. Interesting, but that's it for me (and mind you, Mahler is one of my favourite composers). It's also just a single movement, not a complete work.


I listened to it from Kremer via Youtube. It sounds like Brahms, and very familiar. I couldn't understand that it was from Shutter Island before I looked at the comments.

Though I'm a bit dissapointed, I was expecting a more Mahlerian work than Brahmsian. Mahler is a favourite of mine too.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Fredx2098 said:


> Brahms is pretty much the chamber king from what I've heard (aside from Feldman of course, or perhaps alongside). His piano quartets sound more rich than a symphony.


A lot of Brahms's chamber music is so rich that I find a little goes a long way. I love the piano quintets but I couldn't listen to another after just hearing one (even though I can often play back to back Mahler symphonies). His early sextets are lovely, though. I know you are cold to Beethoven but I wonder about whether you would find the late quartets (and piano sonatas) rewarding. I think you might.

Oh, and I forgot to mention Ferneyhough earlier as a composer of consistently interesting chamber music.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> A lot of Brahms's chamber music is so rich that I find a little goes a long way. I love the piano quintets but I couldn't listen to another after just hearing one (even though I can often play back to back Mahler symphonies). His early sextets are lovely, though. I know you are cold to Beethoven but I wonder about whether you would find the late quartets (and piano sonatas) rewarding. I think you might.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to mention Ferneyhough earlier as a composer of consistently interesting chamber music.


I'd most likely enjoy his chamber works more, since orchestral music turns me off in general, and I do enjoy the Große Fuge. I'll check out the works mentioned in this thread.

Any recommendations of Ferneyhough chamber works? I know next to nothing about him except that he makes very complex music. I'm not usually a big fan of technical complexity though.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

this is a vast topic, you will need to explore to find out what you like best.
Brahms - already mentioned, try his Sextets or Piano sonatas
Dvořák - a lot of very melodic stuff, try his American quartet or Piano quintet
Shostakovich - try piano quintet and string quartets
Tchaikovsky - try Souvenir de Florence, Serenade for strings, string quartets
Mendelssohn - Octet and string quartets
Schumann - solo piano music !!
Schubert - piano sonatas, piano trios etc
Schoenberg - string trio, Verklärte Nacht, string quartets
Beethoven - late string quartets are amazing, but need repeated listening to get
Baczewicz - string quartets
Schnittke - String quartets
Hindemith - string quartets


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Fredx2098 said:


> I'd most likely enjoy his chamber works more, since orchestral music turns me off in general, and I do enjoy the Große Fuge. I'll check out the works mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Any recommendations of Ferneyhough chamber works? I know next to nothing about him except that he makes very complex music. I'm not usually a big fan of technical complexity though.


What is complexity? There can be a lot going on but in the end it serves the same purpose as other music - the creation of sounds and what happens with those sounds over time! This looks good (it is on my wish list)









This one is good but I am not sure it is still available:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Fredx2098 said:


> Any recommendations of Ferneyhough chamber works? I know next to nothing about him except that he makes very complex music. I'm not usually a big fan of technical complexity though.


When it comes to the "New Complexity" movement, I prefer Finnissy to Ferneyhough. The latter's music, especially in the string quartets, strikes me as complexity for complexity's sake whereas the former's music strikes me as using complexity as a means toward an end. Finnissy has a fascinating series of works for unaccompanied solo instruments; I would start there.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

These days Reicha, anything.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My absolute favorite chamber works are from Franz Schmidt. In particular these three glorious, beautiful, exciting, tuneful works. His string quartets, not so much.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Fredx2098 said:


> I'd most likely enjoy his chamber works more, since orchestral music turns me off in general, and I do enjoy the Große Fuge. I'll check out the works mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Any recommendations of Ferneyhough chamber works? I know next to nothing about him except that he makes very complex music. I'm not usually a big fan of technical complexity though.


This


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> When it comes to the "New Complexity" movement, I prefer Finnissy to Ferneyhough. The latter's music, especially in the string quartets, strikes me as complexity for complexity's sake whereas the former's music strikes me as using complexity as a means toward an end. Finnissy has a fascinating series of works for unaccompanied solo instruments; I would start there.


I've always been intrigued by this, with the bird noises






The string trio is also rather good, I can't find it on youtube unfortunately.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Bach - Cello suites 2 & 5, Violin partita 2
Bartok - SQ 4
Beethoven - SQ 11 & 14, Kreutzer violin sonata, Archduke trio
Borodin - SQ 2
Brahms - Clarinet quintet
Debussy - SQ
Franck - Violin sonata
Haydn - SQ op 76/4 (Sunrise)
Mozart - SQ 19 (Dissonance)
Ravel - SQ
Schubert - SQ 14, Trout quintet
Shostakovich - SQ 8, Piano quintet


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

My non- Mozart fave list

Schubert

quintet in c
2 piano trios
death and the maiden qt
trout quintet

Schumann

Piano quintet

Beethoven

-

Brahms

Str quartets

I have left out violin sonatas as I consider they are instrumental rather than chamber.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Fredx2098 said:


> I'd like to hear what your favorites are! I would also appreciate suggestions based on my tastes, but I will take everything as a suggestion.


Listed below are some of my favorite chamber works that, with a handful of exceptions, lie slightly off the beaten path. Such a long list is probably more off-putting than inviting, but I'm too lazy and inconsiderate to pair it down any more.

J. S. BACH: Sonatas for violin & harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 (c. 1717-23)
:: Zimmermann & Pace [Sony] ~ modern-setup violin & piano

Paul HINDEMITH: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 (1921)
:: Zehetmair Quartett [ECM]

Maurice RAVEL: Sonata for violin & cello (1922)
:: Kantorow & Muller [Erato]

Béla BARTÓK: Violin Sonata No. 2 (1922)
:: Kremer & Maisenberg [Praga, live '78]

Carl NIELSEN: Wind Quintet (1922)
:: New York Woodwind Quintet [Concert-Disc/Boston Skyline]

George ENESCU: Violin Sonata No. 3 (1926)
:: Lupu & Gheorghiu [Electrecord]

Frank BRIDGE: String Quartet No. 3 (1926)
:: Endellion Quartet [Virgin]

Béla BARTÓK: String Quartet No. 3 (1927)
:: Tokyo Quartet [DG]

Ruth CRAWFORD SEEGER: String Quartet 1931
:: Fine Arts Quartet [Gasparo]

Igor STRAVINSKY: _Duo Concertant_ (1932)
:: Lin & Schub [CBS]

Arthur HONEGGER: String Quartet No. 3 (1937)
:: Erato Quartet [Aura]

Bohuslav MARTINU: String Quartet No. 5 (1938)
:: Panocha Quartet [Supraphon]

Heitor VILLA-LOBOS: String Quartet No. 9 (1945)
:: Cuarteto Latioamericano [Dorian]

Arnold SCHOENBERG: String Trio (1946)
:: Santa Fe Chamber Music Festival [Nonesuch LP]
:: Juilliard Quartet [CBS '66]

Elliott CARTER: Cello Sonata (1948)
:: Greenhouse & Makas [American Recording Society]

Elizabeth MACONCHY: String Quartet No. 5 (1948)
:: Bingham Quartet [Unicorn-Kanchana]

Roger SESSIONS: String Quartet No. 2 (1951)
:: Kohon Quartet [Vox]

Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH: String Quartet No. 5 (1952)
:: Borodin Quartet [Melodiya '83]

Ernest BLOCH: String Quartet No. 3 (1952)
:: Griller Quartet [Decca '54]

Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH: String Quartet No. 13 (1970)
:: Shostakovich Quartet [Olympia]

Peter Maxwell DAVIES: _Ave Maris Stella_ (1975)
:: The Fires of London [Unicorn-Kanchana]

Benjamin BRITTEN: String Quartet No. 3 (1975)
:: Amadeus Quartet [Hänssler, live '77]

György LIGETI: Horn Trio (1982)
:: Purvis, Schulte & Feinberg [Bridge]

Alfred SCHNITTKE: Minuet (1994)
:: Kremer, Bashmet & Rostropovich [EMI]

Charles WUORINEN: Fourth String Quartet (2000)
:: Brentano Quartet [Tzadik, live '01]


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks guys! The longer the list, the better in my opinion. I love chamber music, so I will always be looking for more!


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Both Schubert piano trios are tops. And the Trout Quintette is a frequent must-hear.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Of works not mentioned, Schubert's arpeggione sonata and Haydn's Seven Last Words arranged for string quartet.


----------



## bfBrian (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm typically more into symphonic music, but I do quite enjoy the Saint Saens Piano Trios (1 and 2).


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Brahms and Fauré are the cream of the crop. For the 20th century I would probably give an edge to Webern/Schoenberg, Shostakovich, and Schnittke. Holmboe, perhaps?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Fredx2098 said:


> Any recommendations of Ferneyhough chamber works? I know next to nothing about him except that he makes very complex music. I'm not usually a big fan of technical complexity though.


I believe _La terre est un homme_ (an orchestral piece) is his best singular work. Since I assume you are talking about chamber music, the string quartets are consistently not too "out there" - nos. 2 and 6 are arguably the most accessible; the _String Trio_ is also one of my favorites. All in all, this music needs time to appreciate. (Not that that's foreign to a Feldman devotee!)


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Portamento said:


> Brahms and Fauré are the cream of the crop. For the 20th century I would probably give an edge to Webern/Schoenberg, Shostakovich, and Schnittke. Holmboe, perhaps?


Brahms and Faure are indeed very great creators of music in this genre. Without forgetting Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert (and to an extent Schumann and Dvorak). I am somewhat aware of Holmboe's symphonic work which is admirable, but much less so in respect of his chamber works, which I intend to investigate.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Eusebius12 said:


> I am somewhat aware of Holmboe's symphonic work which is admirable, but much less so in respect of his chamber works, which I intend to investigate.


I would start with the 20-odd string quartets, all of which have something unique to offer. Also, let me make clear they I am not suggesting Holmboe is another Mozart or Beethoven: just that his name deserves mention.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Most of my "standard repertoire" favorites have already been mentioned, so here's some remarkable lesser-known discoveries I've made:

Andreae - Piano Trio nos. 1 and 2
Arensky - Piano Trio no. 1; String Quartet no. 2
Babadjanian - Piano Trio
Bartók - Piano Quintet
Bax - Harp Quintet; Piano Quintet; String Quartet no. 1
Bloch - Piano Quintet no. 1; String Quartet no. 1 
Chausson - Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet; Piano Quartet 
Dohnányi - Piano Quintets nos. 1 and 2 
Ginastera - String Quartet no. 1
Hindemith - String Quartets nos. 1-4 (haven't heard nos. 5-7 yet but I'm sure they're great too)
Korngold - Piano Quintet; String Sextet
Myaskovsky - Cello Sonata no. 2
Noskowski - Piano Quartet
Ornstein - Cello Sonatas nos. 1 and 2; Piano Quintet
Raff - Piano Trios nos. 2 and 4
Respighi - Piano Quintet; String Quartet in D minor
Taneyev - Piano Quartet; Piano Quintet 
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet; String Quartet no. 2


All these pieces that I mentioned are of high quality and deserve to be better-known IMO. There's probably a good many that I forgot. The world of chamber music is so rich!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

I've been a bit obsessed with Lachenmann's third string quartet lately. It's this one where I believe he uses the sonority of pitch, particularly closely voiced chords, for their colouristic qualities.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

shirime said:


> I've been a bit obsessed with Lachenmann's third string quartet lately. It's this one where I believe he uses the sonority of pitch, particularly closely voiced chords, for their colouristic qualities.


That's so beautiful! I love the drones happening. I'm all about sustained closely voiced chords. This is a very relaxing piece so far.


----------

